# Eheim or Rena cannister filter?



## Guest

Ok when you first looked at this, I'm sure you are thinking, Eheim of course! But, let me fill you all in first on why I'm asking about these two particular brands.

I am going to buy a cannister filter for my new 55g planted tank sometime this week.

I was recommended the Rena XP3 before because it is a good filter and is fairly inexpensive. Well I was looking at the Drs. Foster and Smith site and the Eheim Classic 2215 is the same price as the XP3. I will be ordering from Drs F&S because of other things I need to buy from there. 

The 2215 is rated for 93 gallons. Would it be alright to have it on a 55g? I know overfiltering is better. The XP3 is rated for 175g though.

Which one is quieter? Which one is more efficient? Does anyone have problems with either? Which one do you suggest?

Thanks in advance for all my questions. I want to make sure I buy the best one!

I am looking for a filter around $100. Being a college student with only a part time job, I don't have alot to spend. So, please don't recommend a different Eheim that is $200...because I can't spend that much.


----------



## joe kool

First off Eheim rates their filters a little diffrently than most. You need to look at flow rate to find out how much water the filters are moving and judge from that. I'm here to tell you, you will get advocates for BOTH sides on this so you really need to look at what you need it for and find which fits "what you need". Look at size ... how much space do you have ... modulariaty .. can it do everything you can think you "might" want to do with your filter. how long between "recommended" cleanings. Both filters are reasonably quite I've heard he said she said from both as to which is quieter. I'm sure in side by side testing withthe nakkid ear there is a small bit of diffrence but just as that would vary from listener it also will probably vary between the units themselves. Put 2 XP#s' side by side and ask someone blind folded to tell you which is quieter and one will be slightly less noisey than the other to most. Same with Eheim. I know Eheim's have a VERY STRONG reputation of being very well built and extremely quite. They ARE the bench mark everyone else shoots for so why go with a hunter and not the huntee when it comes to quality espicially if along the same price? And honestly you can't compair a "classic" eheim to a cutting edge XP3 as far as features and technology. The XP3 was built to bump heads with the Pro series and pro series 2 of the Eheim ... now you start to see the serious price dispairity and know why alot are choosing the XP series and cascades (which I would never recomend to anyone) and other brands. 

Bottom line if you can get by with a classic, without individual media trays, seperate compartments and alot of the "nice" things that make the new filters so ... nice. then the classic IS STILL around for a reason  otherwise they would have stopped making it and just went to 1 or 2 lines like the other bin names have done. 


And, if you're tight on money you might shop around on the web as well ... MANY web sites beat DR. F&S prices and shipping $$, several have as good or better selection. I "usually" order through "that pet place" ( www.thatpetplace.com ) or Big Al's online ( www.bigalsonline.com ); mostly That pet place as they will price match any reputible websites ( not ebay or Joe's in home basement special) prices and their shipping$ is one of the best. Their customer service is great which I've heard bad from some of the others (which I'm sure someone has heard about pet place too but I've always been well taken care of  )


----------



## Guest

Thanks. Yes I do believe the Rena will be more of what I want. I like the different media trays and such. I've just heard some stories on other sites now about the XP3s overflowing and water going everywhere, so I wanted to hear people's experience with that filter.
The XP3 is rated very efficient, like the Eheims, but the Eheim can go longer between cleanings...but I don't mind doing it every month.

Big Al's XP3 is about $5 cheaper. I am also ordering a glass top for the tank, which I've only found at Drs F&S and I don't want to pay 2 different shipping costs, so I'll just lose the $5. I've had good luck with Big Al's and the Drs so I'm just going on convenience this time. And the Drs shipping is faster to my house...so I can get the filter hooked up faster!

I will look at That Pet Place though...the price matching is interesting. 

Thanks joe!


----------



## Alin10123

Bah... just get a Magnum 350 and call it a day.


----------



## joe kool

JustOneMore20 said:


> I will look at That Pet Place though...the price matching is interesting.
> 
> Thanks joe!


make sure you do ... they're usually a few $'s cheaper than Dr's and they ship fedx If I remember right dr's does ups ... just as good some palces but fedx is routinely a day or 2 faster here and their selection is usually a bit better than Dr's .


----------



## Damon

Rena does have larger media capacity and a higher flow rate, even though they are measured differently. Eheim rate theirs full of media while everyone else rates thier empty. Rena are better IME for the price. Eheims are still the best canister filters in my book but very pricey.


----------



## Guest

> Eheims are still the best canister filters in my book but very pricey


Oh yeah. I definitely know they are the best. I was just wondering about the classic one. I can't afford the really good Eheims (like the Pros). Maybe one day I will be able to though. I am going to order my XP3, hopefully tonight.


----------



## girth vader

JustOneMore20 said:


> Oh yeah. I definitely know they are the best. I was just wondering about the classic one. I can't afford the really good Eheims (like the Pros). Maybe one day I will be able to though. I am going to order my XP3, hopefully tonight.


Before you do, check out petsmart. I compared them to big Als they they blew them away with prices, plus they have a free shipping promotion anywhere in the USA for orders over $75. The Rena filter u need is $79.99 at petsmart, and the eheim classic $69.99. the ehiem proII $159.99. eheim wet/dry $179.99, hagan fluval 305 $130.00

http://www.petsmart.com/global/search/search_results.jsp?In=Fish&N=2030059&Ne=2

ziggy.


----------



## Guest

Wow, I didn't know that. I bought my XP3 from ThatPetPlace.com a few weeks ago. If I knew that PetSmart was cheaper, I would have ordered from them. Oh well, I'm very happy with my filter. I'll keep Petsmart in mind though, because I have a couple tanks I'll be setting up and I may need a cannister for the 38g tank.


----------



## girth vader

JustOneMore20 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. I bought my XP3 from ThatPetPlace.com a few weeks ago. If I knew that PetSmart was cheaper, I would have ordered from them. Oh well, I'm very happy with my filter. I'll keep Petsmart in mind though, because I have a couple tanks I'll be setting up and I may need a cannister for the 38g tank.


Good to know. I am in the market for a canister for my new 75g that I just grabbed for $50  I looked at the 3 types and cant make up my mind either. I'm not as worried about cost as efficiency, however anytime I can save $ is (as you know) better. Is your XP3 quiet? what media did you go with? and what was your final cost with everything? I havent purchased one in yrs. I still have my Fluval 403, I have had that thing for 14 yrs and never had a problem. I just dont think Hgan makes them that good anymore. Is priming an isue with the XP3? and are the disconnects easy and clean (dry)?

Thanx kristen.


----------



## Guest

The XP3 is very quiet. It is in my room while it is on the old 55g and I can barely hear it. My AC HOB is much louder! 

For media, I bought the bio-stars (trying to save money as they were 1/2 the price of the ceramic rings ), filter floss and the fine foam pads.
I actually didn't need to buy the pads though because it comes with 2 fine pads, 2 coarse pads, and the microfiltration pad.

I can't remember the total cost exactly, but I think it was about $130 for all of that plus shipping.


----------



## girth vader

thanks. good to know. I think I'm leaning towards the XP3, but I still may spring for the Eheim proII wet/dry. decisions decisions :?


----------



## IloveCichlids

I have the XP3 and absolutely love it. Although I would have went with the XP2 on a smaller tank and saved a few bucks while still getting plenty of filtration.


----------



## highliner

xp3 is on sale at www.thatpetplace.com for less than $100...hard to get the kind of features that one has for the price, I haven't heard anything TOO bad about 'em either...

But, you're right, now that I looked... ...petsmart is offering free shipping for orders over 75 bucks, that's hard to beat!

When it comes to filtration, I'd rather have it & not need it than need it & not have it...


----------

